# Dont Kill Your Hermies!



## Midnight Toker (Mar 3, 2008)

Hermie seeds dont become hermies....hermie seeds become feminized seeds meaning all of the seeds you get from a hermie are female! Read this...I just learned this today haha. http://www.feminizedseed.com/


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Mar 3, 2008)

Ha ha, if some people on this forum are up to it, you are going to hear an ear full 

Hermie seeds will create plants that are female, with a genetic disposition to turn into hermies.  It will happily do this in the middle of your "all female" grow and ruin your crop.

The site you posted describes using gibberellic acid.  This is not the same as a hermie.  The idea is to take a good female that will not hermie under stress, then apply the gibberellic acid to a branch (100ppm, once a day, for a week).  This will cause male flowers that can be cross pollenated with a female (better to do another female, and not itself).  The resulting seeds will all be female, and if you started with good genetics, will not hermie.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh I didnt know that...on high times forum he had 3 hemie seeds....1 turned hermie and 2 were female and never turned...they were MONSTERS! But im really high right now...since i made this thread so whatever...im down with whatever people say lol. :stoned:


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Mar 3, 2008)

Check out this thread, lots of hermie info....

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21850


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 3, 2008)

You are making me angry MT. Feminized seeds will have a tendency to hermie. As I just delt with a hermie that ruined my crop. Never seen it coming, very hard to tell that it was a hermie, thats why I missed it. 3 months of tlc down the toilet, and all to show for it is a little honey oil. Kill all hermies!!


----------



## dululsch (Mar 4, 2008)

Subject Titles can be Tricky.....all bad knowledge must be eliminated, I heard at a party a month ago the infamous "hang the bud upside down when drying to drain the resin to the buds" speech, only to have his peers gaze in awe....


----------



## Hick (Mar 4, 2008)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Hermie seeds dont become hermies....hermie seeds become feminized seeds meaning all of the seeds you get from a hermie are female! Read this...I just learned this today haha. http://www.feminizedseed.com/


You are SO wrong... _"Hermies procreate hermies"_
Did you read it?


> It takes years   for an individual to achieve the proper plant hormone manipulation to get 100%   female XX seed.


  It also referrs to Gibberillic acid and "reversing" a female. NOT naturally occurring hermies.
Do the future of "drug quality" cannabis a favor.. and kill _*ALL*_ hermies!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2008)

*From our own personal experience a hermie does produce a hermie.  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 4, 2008)

:hairpull: 

*Thanks for putting up the link MT.  However, this description shows one of the correct methods for making feminized seeds.  these are not the same environmentally stressed hermies that result from temp, light or root disturbance issues.* (and may have been promoted as being FEMINIZED)  

Using the XX female, they produce an X only male pollen that results in all female XX seeds and these result in female plants when grown to maturity.  They may possibly hermie if sujected to environmental stress, but of this I am unsure.  Some folks suggest they can never hermie due to XX chromosomes.

*One thing good to know for those that suspect a HERMIE.   You can prevent the ruination of your crop, by using Dutch Masters REVERSE in the 1st few weeks of flower.  It will eliminate the male flowers and thus NO SEEDS.  It is necessary to KNOW you will have a hermie or at least suspect it, so you can start the REVERSE in weeks 1, 2, and 3 of flower. :clap:*


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 4, 2008)

I just Killed 2 Hermies over the week !! But tthey had little Balls, They Look Nice with little flowers on them But when They Pollent, Will give ur other plants Seeds and is this true ?
I didn't want to take any chance to have seeds!!!!  
So I Kill all hermies !!!


----------



## Melmo (Mar 4, 2008)

i was just wondering why could you not just cut the male flowers containing pollen sacks off


----------



## LowRider (Mar 4, 2008)

so to make this clear we kill all hermies?  (SARCASIM):doh:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 4, 2008)

Kill this thread please haha.  thanks for all of the info guys!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Mar 4, 2008)

Melmo said:
			
		

> i was just wondering why could you not just cut the male flowers containing pollen sacks off


 
I have a single plant growing to test my grow setup.  It was 1 seed out of 1/2 ounce of weed, so it is probably a hermie.  I plan on picking the male flowers off to try and get to harvest before I go buy some good seeds.

That being said, to answer your question you are taking a risk by trying to control a hermie.  Just one missed male pod (some will be hard to see!) will cause havoc if there are other females around.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 4, 2008)

thank you hick


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 4, 2008)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Kill this thread please haha.  thanks for all of the info guys!


 
 

Hermies and/or feminized seeds as a topic is always a crowd pleaser MT. you did a goood thing.:hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Mar 4, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *From our own personal experience a hermie does produce a hermie.  *


Ditto


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 4, 2008)

Melmo said:
			
		

> i was just wondering why could you not just cut the male flowers containing pollen sacks off



Most of the male sacs were in amongst the actual buds. Did not notice them until I harvested the plant. "If" u can find them, "and" cut them out, u are a better man than me. CH


----------



## Melmo (Mar 5, 2008)

i have never even seen a hermie i am only on my first  real grow i was just thinking outloud thanx for the info though cause now i know and knowing is half the battle


----------



## luke (Mar 5, 2008)

this is old news for me everybody knows hermie and a female plant makes female seeds ive done my research but thanks for informing everybody


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 5, 2008)

Well hey there MT,
  All that being said, I think you handled the heat very well. Your not responding with heat in return was great to see, and then the icing on the cake was when you accepted what you were learning from here, and you even laughed, showing style and grace under fire. That took guts in my books.
Well Done, well done indeed.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks King...I only want to be a good member on this site  Its helped me so much and is such a pleasure to be on..Its the least i can do haha.


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 8, 2008)

luke said:
			
		

> this is old news for me everybody knows hermie and a female plant makes female seeds ive done my research but thanks for informing everybody


huh?


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 8, 2008)

If a hermie releases pollen and a non hermie female gets pollinated by it...its seeds are feminized.


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 8, 2008)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> If a hermie releases pollen and a non hermie female gets pollinated by it...its seeds are feminized.


ok, i understand that part...and how is someone supposed to tell a "pure" female, can a hermie stay hiddin till the end?  or be a "carrier" of the trait?

a hermie killed my perfect record, luckily on 1 plant only...but that WAS a great plant till seeds popped out...now it'll just get put in joints after processing.  another quicky question...that one plant will be producing ALOT, the cola's cant be cured now can they?


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 8, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *From our own personal experience a hermie does produce a hermie.  *


 
Here is a little experiment I did a while ago:

A friend of mine had a plant that hermied and produced seeds.  He thought was great (new to growing and all).  He took those seeds and planted them.  As predicted, they were female plants, BUT every one of them was also a hermie and also produced seeds.

I wanted to test out Dutch Master "Reverse," so I asked him for some of those 2nd generation hermie seeds (he had hundreds).  I planted 6 of them expecting to get 6 hermies.  I also played around with the lighting schedule, over/under nuted, over/under watered, and changed the temps; basicly all the things that are suppose to make a plant hermie.

Guess what happened....Not a single one of them hermied, even the ones that were NOT treated with the "Reverse."

Of course, that ruined my entire experiment, but the good news is we have a batch of "Feminized" seeds.  Since then, he has grown about 50 plants from those 2nd generation hermie seeds and has not had a single hermie.

I don't know if any of this means anything, but I just wanted to share one of my experiences.


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2008)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> If a hermie releases pollen and a non hermie female gets pollinated by it...its seeds are feminized.


  Nope..... the hermie genetics/tendancy will still be there. The hermie needs o be a "TRUE" female, that has been _chemically_ reversed. AND pollinate another TRUE female. 
  Otherwise.. IMO, you're breeding hermies.
"Hermies procreate hermies"


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 8, 2008)

llok why mess with i naturl why of things. there are ways to get thoses ratios of male to female to raise. i beeentrying to get males for about 2 full grows now thats. and all females so i read smoe where on here that if you use mh during veg that it can increase females when growing form seeds. so when i used the hp from seeds i got 4 males out of 10 seeds.


----------

